# Ash trees



## Mary Gohl (Apr 27, 2020)

Has anyone found any near dead/dying ash trees? There are white, green and black ash, but I'm wondering if they only come up near white ash.


----------



## Inthewild (Apr 10, 2017)

Not I. ELM 100%. Even if you can't see them.


----------



## morel rat (May 23, 2013)

I look for dead or dying Elms or Ash..
good luck!


----------



## Kbart (May 13, 2018)

Never found one under an Ash tree. Dead Elms for life!


----------



## Pete K (Apr 27, 2017)

Mary Gohl said:


> Has anyone found any near dead/dying ash trees? There are white, green and black ash, but I'm wondering if they only come up near white ash.


In Door County found them in groves of planted white pines. In Green County sometimes under dead apple trees but best luck under dead or dying elms.


----------



## shroomsearcher (Apr 7, 2018)

Here in NE OH, the elms have been too long dead. The ash went really quick once the borer hit them! Nowadays, I look for Apple, Sycamore, and Cottonwoods! If another tree species makes itself known as "huntable", I guess that I will hunt it as well!


----------

